# Requesting coach hang tags via e-mail



## wildfury

Hello,
When you request replacement hang tags via Coach's 'contact us' page, do they usually give you a response, or do they just send the tags?

I made a request a week ago and haven't heard anything...I wonder if I should just call them instead, or if this is their normal procedure.

Also, do they ship them to Canada?  I've heard conflicting answers on that.

Thanks!


----------



## shillinggirl88

wildfury said:


> Hello,
> When you request replacement hang tags via Coach's 'contact us' page, do they usually give you a response, or do they just send the tags?
> 
> I made a request a week ago and haven't heard anything...I wonder if I should just call them instead, or if this is their normal procedure.
> 
> Also, do they ship them to Canada?  I've heard conflicting answers on that.
> 
> Thanks!


Hmmm...I will be interested to hear what happens.  I have contacted them about orders and also to see if products are available not listed on the website.  I usually hear back really quick if during regular business hours.

Maybe you should send just one more request or a follow-up.


----------



## Porter4

I did it twice, got not response.  I had to call and actually speak to customer service.  They were quick to get them out to me.


----------



## KimMelton

They responded to me pretty quickly. It took a few weeks to get them.


----------



## cathead87

I have requested hangtags via Coach's Contact Us page several times and have always received a quick response...and the tags follow a week or so later. Make sure to include the creed # and your mailing address in the message.

Here is an old reply:

_Dear ***,_

_Thank you for your e-mail._

_Per your request we have submitted an order for a_
_replacement tag. Please allow 1-2 weeks to receive_
_your package via US Mail._

_Order Number: P0123456_

_If you need further assistance, please do not hesitate_
_to contact us._

_Sincerely,_

_Tiffany_
_COACH Online Consumer Service_


----------



## TooManyWantMore

I will tell you that you stand a better chance getting a matching hangtag if you take your bag into a local store. I ordered a bag on the bay and didn't notice that the hangtag was missing. When I called, I was told that they will send you a generic silver or brass. I took the bag in to the store and they had a lot of them and gave me one that matched for free. You will have to have the bag with you though.


----------



## kgus22

Last time I requested hangtags they sent me an e-mail confirmation first, then sent the tags.


----------



## coach1974

When we went into out FP store, my mom mentioned she lost her small metal tag, our SA went in the back and got her a new one. Have u tried your local store? (if you have one nearby)


----------



## wildfury

Thanks for the response guys.  I included the serial number and my address, but I am in Canada...any definite word on whether they send here?

I'll just go to my shop if I don't hear back from them.  It is kind of out of the way though, which is why I hoped they would send them to me instead.


----------



## Graylady

I emailed the FOS (for just a replacement chain, not even a whole hangtag) and they responded immediately with a request that I call instead. I thought that was a little weird!


----------



## Bag Fetish

wildfury said:


> Hello,
> When you request replacement hang tags via Coach's 'contact us' page, do they usually give you a response, or do they just send the tags?
> 
> I made a request a week ago and haven't heard anything...I wonder if I should just call them instead, or if this is their normal procedure.
> 
> Also, do they ship them to Canada?  I've heard conflicting answers on that.
> 
> Thanks!



Go in to your local coach store and ask if they have any extra tags.. Even the outlet. I have had no issues at either place asking for extra tags.


----------



## wildfury

If anyone's wondering how this played out, I called them, and they sent me new tags....but they sent me silver ones!

They don't match my bags at all....I thought that was weird.  I requested the gold ones, I didn't think they'd ever run out of those.  I thought _those_ were their back up tags!

I went to my local boutique, but the ones they showed me were in really bad condition.  So I guess I'll call Coach again some other time, hopefully they'll have them restocked.


----------



## Caspin22

I have a Devin on the way that is missing the hang tag. I used the "contact us" page and got a response via email minutes later. They said they would try to get me the original laced tag that came with that bag but I'm not holding my breath. Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## madnabsmom

cathead87 said:


> I have requested hangtags via Coach's Contact Us page several times and have always received a quick response...and the tags follow a week or so later. Make sure to include the creed # and your mailing address in the message.
> 
> Here is an old reply:
> 
> _Dear ***,_
> 
> _Thank you for your e-mail._
> 
> _Per your request we have submitted an order for a_
> _replacement tag. Please allow 1-2 weeks to receive_
> _your package via US Mail._
> 
> _Order Number: P0123456_
> 
> _If you need further assistance, please do not hesitate_
> _to contact us._
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> 
> _Tiffany_
> _COACH Online Consumer Service_


 
I pretty much received the same response as cathead87, when I requested 2 leather hangtags (blue/red) for one of my crossbody bags (I included the item number) that I purchased from one of Macys on-line sales that came without the hangtags. Was totally expecting to receive a metal hangtag based on other members experiences so I was very happy when I received what I asked for.. the email response from Coach was very quick as well.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Canderson22 said:


> I have a Devin on the way that is missing the hang tag. I used the "contact us" page and got a response via email minutes later. They said they would try to get me the original laced tag that came with that bag but I'm not holding my breath. Doesn't hurt to try!


I hope you get one! That's a beautiful bag. 


madnabsmom said:


> I pretty much received the same response as cathead87, when I requested 2 leather hangtags (blue/red) for one of my crossbody bags (I included the item number) that I purchased from one of Macys on-line sales that came without the hangtags. Was totally expecting to receive a metal hangtag based on other members experiences so I was very happy when I received what I asked for.. the email response from Coach was very quick as well.



That's awesome, glad to hear it worked out for you!


----------



## sthrncin

I have had to order replacement tags on two different occasions via email. I received my response and my tags pretty fast. They were very polite each time.


----------



## kings_20

I am in Canada and requested a tag for my large black textured Duffle.  I had an email response back almost immediately and the silver tag arrived in about 14 bus days.  

I actually like the silver hang tag, so I was fine with that.


----------



## Caspin22

TooManyWantMore said:


> I hope you get one! That's a beautiful bag.



Thanks!  I saw the Devin in photos and fell in love. I adore thick heavy squishy leather and I think this one will fit that bill. It was a screaming deal on the bay with just hours left so I jumped on it. Should be here Wednesday and I can't wait!


----------



## zzombiekitty

I requested a fuchsia hangtag, via email. I got a response that they'll order it and ship it out. It's been nearly a month and haven't received it yet.


----------



## chummycheryl

So, the story was I bought off 2 Coach bags off the bay. However they came without the original hang tags hence I posted on TPF asking if Coach provides replacement hang tags and the answer was they do. 

I originally sent an email to Coach Asia (I'm based in Asia) and they replied they do not stock up on replacement hang tags but only provide repair service. Devastated I was. 

I ranted on the forum and kind TPF-ers directed me to send an email to Coach USA instead. Hey presto! I got a totally different response in the good kinda way! 

Although they aren't able to source for the original leather ones (the bags were produced in the 90s and have since been discontinued), they have ever so kindly offer to send brass ones (to match the hardware on my bags) free of charge and I'm based in Asia! 

And here they are!


----------



## nc.girl

I'm glad you were able to get some hangtags, even if they aren't the ones that came with the bag. I like the hangtags too; I just don't feel like my bags would be complete without them. Coach customer service is great!


----------



## elisaag

Wow that's great! I got a bag at the outlet last week and when I got home I noticed it was missing one of the hang tags. I will try customer service and see if they have replacements. Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I recently had to phone CS for hangtags and these are the ones they sent.


----------



## chummycheryl

This definitely adds points to Coach's customer service! Even though the bags are well over 10 years old, they are more than happy to send the tags over.

I have a question if Coach limits the amount of replacement hang tags they will send to per person? Or as long as I provide my bag's serial number it will be ok? Reason being, I bought another 2 bags off ebay and they come without the original tags. Was wondering if they will send me again. 

Thanks!


----------



## Two.time.bags

chummycheryl said:


> This definitely adds points to Coach's customer service! Even though the bags are well over 10 years old, they are more than happy to send the tags over.
> 
> I have a question if Coach limits the amount of replacement hang tags they will send to per person? Or as long as I provide my bag's serial number it will be ok? Reason being, I bought another 2 bags off ebay and they come without the original tags. Was wondering if they will send me again.
> 
> Thanks!


 I requested 3 to be sent to Australia - on separate occasions  - but I have only received one.  I will follow up.  I wish I'd been patient and just waited for all three bags to arrive and then requested 3 at the same time!


----------



## sanibelle

chummycheryl said:


> This definitely adds points to Coach's customer service! Even though the bags are well over 10 years old, they are more than happy to send the tags over.
> 
> I have a question if Coach limits the amount of replacement hang tags they will send to per person? Or as long as I provide my bag's serial number it will be ok? Reason being, I bought another 2 bags off ebay and they come without the original tags. Was wondering if they will send me again.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes they do have a limit.  I think it is two per person per year.  Feel free to correct me!


----------



## chummycheryl

st.love said:


> I bought a Cobalt Phoebe off the bay that was missing its tag and I e-mailed Coach CS for a replacement tag (fully willing to pay) - they only asked me for the color & registration number & sent it free of charge.. it arrived 3 days later! That's great CS if you ask me.




That's super efficient! Love the service


----------



## chummycheryl

sanibelle said:


> Yes they do have a limit.  I think it is two per person per year.  Feel free to correct me!



Thanks for the reply! If that's the case, I may have use my mum's name to request for another 2 more


----------



## chummycheryl

Two.time.bags said:


> I requested 3 to be sent to Australia - on separate occasions  - but I have only received one.  I will follow up.  I wish I'd been patient and just waited for all three bags to arrive and then requested 3 at the same time!




Maybe the remaining 2 tags are still in transit? Hope you will receive them soon!


----------



## Two.time.bags

chummycheryl said:


> Maybe the remaining 2 tags are still in transit? Hope you will receive them soon!


Coincidentally another arrived today! I wonder if I will get the third? I'll try not to buy bags without tags in future but the older they are it seems the more likely it is that they'll be tagless.


----------



## chummycheryl

Two.time.bags said:


> Coincidentally another arrived today! I wonder if I will get the third? I'll try not to buy bags without tags in future but the older they are it seems the more likely it is that they'll be tagless.




That's fab! I guess the 3rd tag should reach you soon too! I'll send in a request next week to see if coach will kindly send me another 2pcs. Will update!


----------



## Yanie

do you mean, they actually sent you the replacements direct to your Asian location? 
Wow I should have tried that first! I actually had them sent it to a friend in US and my friend then
sent it over to me. I am in Malaysia. Never occurred to me that they woud send it to me all 
the way here


----------



## MarneeB

I have contacted Coach twice in the past and both times they sent me a gold and a silver hangtag. I was very pleased with them.


----------



## minaj

If you go to the store (FP or outlet) you can just ask them for replacement tags. I've done that a few times (in California) and they let me pick tags from a box of various kinds : metal or leather in different colors. I usually pick a few per bag as options and the SA's have been fine with it. I guess the tags easily fall off bags. I don't understand why Coach doesn't just change out those cheapie ball chains to solve the problem.


----------



## chummycheryl

Yanie said:


> do you mean, they actually sent you the replacements direct to your Asian location?
> Wow I should have tried that first! I actually had them sent it to a friend in US and my friend then
> sent it over to me. I am in Malaysia. Never occurred to me that they woud send it to me all
> the way here



Yes, they do! I live in Singapore so am sure they will send to you in Malaysia too! Just send them a request via email


----------



## chummycheryl

minaj said:


> If you go to the store (FP or outlet) you can just ask them for replacement tags. I've done that a few times (in California) and they let me pick tags from a box of various kinds : metal or leather in different colors. I usually pick a few per bag as options and the SA's have been fine with it. I guess the tags easily fall off bags. I don't understand why Coach doesn't just change out those cheapie ball chains to solve the problem.



Wow! That's so nice! I would love to get a replacement hang tag in taupe leather for one of my vintage bags. Too bad Singapore Coach doesn't provide such a service.


----------



## myra24

chummycheryl said:


> Just an update! I've received another 2 more hang tags from Coach after I emailed in my request


I know this is an old thread but trying my luck anyway 

What email address do I use to request the hangtags? I don't see an address on Coach website, just an online form.


----------



## whateve

myra24 said:


> I know this is an old thread but trying my luck anyway
> 
> What email address do I use to request the hangtags? I don't see an address on Coach website, just an online form.


If you're in the US, you can just call on the phone. You might get better results if you do it during regular business hours. These days they usually just send out metal tags. If you can go to a Coach store or factory store, they usually have a box of hangtags and can get you something that might match your bag. I just got a few today at my outlet.


----------



## VintageViv

Adding a 2019 update to this thread: I emailed Coach last night to request a replacement tag for my navy Janice's Legacy bag (I found a leather one online but it was more than I wanted to pay and I don't really mind having a metallic one so...). I'm ok with not having a tag but I was curious to see if Coach still does this. I made sure to include my bag's creed # in the request. I heard back in less than 24 hours. They put in an order for my replacement tag asap, so fingers crossed! Hopefully it will arrive in a couple weeks as indicated. The rep said they currently offer 3 colors of metallic tag: light gold, silver, and gunmetal. I ordered the light gold to coordinate with my brass hardware. I will update this thread if/when it arrives.


----------



## FashionParadise

VintageViv said:


> Adding a 2019 update to this thread: I emailed Coach last night to request a replacement tag for my navy Janice's Legacy bag (I found a leather one online but it was more than I wanted to pay and I don't really mind having a metallic one so...). I'm ok with not having a tag but I was curious to see if Coach still does this. I made sure to include my bag's creed # in the request. I heard back in less than 24 hours. They put in an order for my replacement tag asap, so fingers crossed! Hopefully it will arrive in a couple weeks as indicated. The rep said they currently offer 3 colors of metallic tag: light gold, silver, and gunmetal. I ordered the light gold to coordinate with my brass hardware. I will update this thread if/when it arrives.



Thanks for providing an update. I didn’t know Coach offers free replacement hangtags until I came upon this post. I have an old Hampton Ergo tote with damaged tag that I still use, so when I called and requested one the rep happily offered to send a metal one. I told her I wanted a brass one to match the hardware so she told me brass is currently on backorder and will be shipped out to me in 4 weeks once they have it again!

Forgot to mention she did ask for the creed number or letters of the bag, which I provided to her.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’ll add to this as well - I just recently requested one and they responded very quickly asking for my address and then responded equally quickly to tell me they don’t sent them to Canada anymore. Boo Coach.

Oh, and I asked for one at my local store and she looked at me as if I had asked to walk out with a bag. So weird how a border can make such a difference.


----------



## VintageViv

Update: soooo I actually ended up buying a vintage navy leather hang tag from a reseller for just a few bucks as it was a pretty hassle-free option. Have not tried asking at a boutique but I kinda feel like they would be cooler about that at a Factory store maybe?  Anyway just yesterday I got an email out of the blue from Coach saying my order is en route via UPS. No other info! Tracking link does not work. Let's see what happens! So I don't really need the metal tag anymore for my Janice (the leather tag I found is a perfect match yay!) but I do have an old tagless Bleecker tote I might put it on.


----------



## katev

Sometimes the free replacement tags come from coach very quickly and sometimes they take ages but they eventually arrive.


----------



## VintageViv

katev said:


> Sometimes the free replacement tags come from coach very quickly and sometimes they take ages but they eventually arrive.


Given that it is free, I am pretty chill about the situation. The element of surprise makes it fun. Like one day, a little present from Coach will just show up weeeee!


----------



## Miraku

A1aGypsy said:


> I’ll add to this as well - I just recently requested one and they responded very quickly asking for my address and then responded equally quickly to tell me they don’t sent them to Canada anymore. Boo Coach.
> 
> Oh, and I asked for one at my local store and she looked at me as if I had asked to walk out with a bag. So weird how a border can make such a difference.


Oh no!
What colour did you ask for, by email/chat? Where are you in Canada?


----------



## A1aGypsy

Anything to match a black and brass bag. I think they had three options - silver, light gold and...  i can’t remember the third one. And it was via email.  And I’m in Ontario.


----------



## VintageViv

A1aGypsy said:


> Anything to match a black and brass bag. I think they had three options - silver, light gold and...  i can’t remember the third one. And it was via email.  And I’m in Ontario.


The three colors are light gold, silver, and gun metal.


----------



## A1aGypsy

That’s it!


----------



## Miraku

A1aGypsy said:


> That’s it!


I think I have a gold one that Coach sent me and I never used. I'll see if I can mail it? Can you mail metal in an envelope?


----------



## VintageViv

Weeeee! It arrived! It showed up 3 days after I got the en route email. Here is a little unboxing... or should I say an unenveloping? Humor me for also sharing pix of my tabby Poppa. Poppa loves a ball chain! As mentioned in my previous post I do not need it for my Navy Janice anymore, so I decided to jazz up my old-enough-to-vote Bleecker tote. She lost her tag too and could use a bit of bling. I am a bit disappointed at the length of the ball chain. It definitely seems shorter than the ones on my other tags. But again, you can't beat free! Still, I can understand Coach not being willing/able to replace specialty leathers or colors, but I do think they should at least offer replacements in the 3 metals AND the basic leather neutrals (black, brown, navy etc.).


----------



## VintageViv

Miraku said:


> I think I have a gold one that Coach sent me and I never used. I'll see if I can mail it? Can you mail metal in an envelope?


Coach did! See the picture I just posted. Mine came in a flat, unpadded envelope.


----------



## mwinkelm3

VintageViv said:


> Coach did! See the picture I just posted. Mine came in a flat, unpadded envelope.


I've also been replacing my lost hang tags via emailing Coach for the past several years now and they've always been pleasant and courteous.  They've only given me the metal tags.  I have also had success in requesting the vintage turn-lock replacements as well.


----------



## VintageViv

mwinkelm3 said:


> I've also been replacing my lost hang tags via emailing Coach for the past several years now and they've always been pleasant and courteous.  They've only given me the metal tags.  I have also had success in requesting the vintage turn-lock replacements as well.


Yes I have heard from other TPFers that they send replacement turnlocks! That's great.


----------



## pammbw

I recently requested 3 hangtags - one each color metal- from Coach for 3 tagless bags I have but only received one. Do they have a one at a time policy? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## mwinkelm3

I have never had a problem requesting and receiving replacement hangtags.  The last time was last year. I email from the website under “contact us”. I give them the creed number and color of the hardware and shipping details.  They will always respond and it usually takes about 1-2 weeks via usps. I would try again.


----------



## pammbw

mwinkelm3 said:


> I have never had a problem requesting and receiving replacement hangtags.  The last time was last year. I email from the website under “contact us”. I give them the creed number and color of the hardware and shipping details.  They will always respond and it usually takes about 1-2 weeks via usps. I would try again.


I didn't have any problem either, and the tag arrived promptly, and I think it's great that they do this, but I asked for 3 tags thinking it would save them time and postage to send them all together but I only received one tag. I was just wondering for future reference if I should request one tag at a time, or if anyone else has requested multiple tags and had any issue.


----------



## Miraku

pammbw said:


> I didn't have any problem either, and the tag arrived promptly, and I think it's great that they do this, but I asked for 3 tags thinking it would save them time and postage to send them all together but I only received one tag. I was just wondering for future reference if I should request one tag at a time, or if anyone else has requested multiple tags and had any issue.


I had multiple tags come in one package. However, I think they limit you to 3 tags a year. So if you've made previous requests maybe you've hit your limit and they just sent you one for your 3rd.


----------



## pammbw

Ok that's good to know, thank you! No previous requests so I guess I will just send in another request. Maybe the other colors were out of stock.


----------



## vickenator

This is a fascinating thread because I've only ever purchased secondhand Coach bags from thrift stores and garage sales (with a  non-vintage Carly and some wristlets off eBay).  If I bring one of my vintage pieces into the outlet, would they still provide me with a hangtag?  I've never shopped at a boutique so I don't have a 'profile' in their system.


----------



## Alizala

vickenator said:


> This is a fascinating thread because I've only ever purchased secondhand Coach bags from thrift stores and garage sales (with a  non-vintage Carly and some wristlets off eBay).  If I bring one of my vintage pieces into the outlet, would they still provide me with a hangtag?  I've never shopped at a boutique so I don't have a 'profile' in their system.


I've gotten replacement tags from the outlet for thrifted bags, I just walk in and tell them that I lost a tag and need a new one - I just tell them that it's for a vintage Station or whatevs I'm looking for that day, and we dig through the tupperware of tags and try to find something that will work.


----------



## Feliciandayani

Hi, I just lost my dinky bag hangtag. I would like to request for a replacement. Would they send me the exact same hangtag?


----------



## Roro

It's my experience that Coach will send either a gold-tone or silver-tone tag, whichever would best match the hardware of the bag.  If the hardware on your bag is brass, the gold-tone tag would not match.  You might want to either wait for the stores to re-open (they all have extra hangtags and may have one that matches the one you lost or at least one that matches the leather) or check ebay for one that would work.  Good luck.


----------



## Saaski

When I called Coach to ask about a replacement tag, they offered brass, silver, and gunmetal metal tags. Unfortunately for 1941 tags with the metal top, you might have to take your chances at a store. I did at my boutique, but they only had one, and it didn't suit my bag. Was planning to try with my outlet but then, well.... Better to stay inside haha


----------



## PurseUOut

I actually just finished heat shrinking tubing all my 1941 hangtags. I found a tutorial on YouTube. Very easy to do


----------



## Feliciandayani

chummycheryl said:


> So, the story was I bought off 2 Coach bags off the bay. However they came without the original hang tags hence I posted on TPF asking if Coach provides replacement hang tags and the answer was they do.
> 
> I originally sent an email to Coach Asia (I'm based in Asia) and they replied they do not stock up on replacement hang tags but only provide repair service. Devastated I was.
> 
> I ranted on the forum and kind TPF-ers directed me to send an email to Coach USA instead. Hey presto! I got a totally different response in the good kinda way!
> 
> Although they aren't able to source for the original leather ones (the bags were produced in the 90s and have since been discontinued), they have ever so kindly offer to send brass ones (to match the hardware on my bags) free of charge and I'm based in Asia!
> 
> And here they are!



Hi, I recently lost my hang tag too ☹️ Do you still remember the Coach USA email? Cause I have tried to contact them from the official website but no reply till now.


----------



## americandreaming

Feliciandayani said:


> Hi, I recently lost my hang tag too ☹ Do you still remember the Coach USA email? Cause I have tried to contact them from the official website but no reply till now.


I've had the same problem!  I tried to e-mail them but they said no which makes me sad because there are threads on here where others have asked & they've sent them multiple hangtags


----------



## americandreaming

I e-mailed Coach & they refused to give me a hangtag


----------



## americandreaming

Roro said:


> It's my experience that Coach will send either a gold-tone or silver-tone tag, whichever would best match the hardware of the bag.  If the hardware on your bag is brass, the gold-tone tag would not match.  You might want to either wait for the stores to re-open (they all have extra hangtags and may have one that matches the one you lost or at least one that matches the leather) or check ebay for one that would work.  Good luck.



I e-mailed Coach asking for a replacement hangtag & they refused to send one  I might have to go into a store


----------



## ditzydi

americandreaming said:


> I e-mailed Coach asking for a replacement hangtag & they refused to send one  I might have to go into a store


They won't have the exact one which is why they say it is important not to lose the original one.  I didn't understand why when they told me until I lost the one to my Aurora Cassie.  Went into the store and just casually mentioned the earlier comment and they said they have tags but they are the customizable ones that are different than the ones that come with our bags.


----------



## himynameisalyssa

I got this reply when requesting for a replacement tag today: Unfortunately, due to the current health conditions we are unable to send hang tags as we are operating on limited services. We encourage you to contact us back in May of 2021 as we expect to be fully operational at that time.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

himynameisalyssa said:


> I got this reply when requesting for a replacement tag today: Unfortunately, due to the current health conditions we are unable to send hang tags as we are operating on limited services. We encourage you to contact us back in May of 2021 as we expect to be fully operational at that time.


Thank you for this update!


----------



## kaokite

Follow up: I reached out today via text and they told me I should send my bag (1990s Station bag) in for repair if I wanted a new tag. "At this time individual hangtags are ot available to order. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused. We recommend seding your bag into our repairs department for a new tag to be added. (shipping info blah blah) Please click the following link for more info (repair link). Thank you for contacting Coach".


----------



## Roro

kaokite said:


> Follow up: I reached out today via text and they told me I should send my bag (1990s Station bag) in for repair if I wanted a new tag. "At this time individual hangtags are ot available to order. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused. We recommend seding your bag into our repairs department for a new tag to be added. (shipping info blah blah) Please click the following link for more info (repair link). Thank you for contacting Coach".


Does the bag need repair?


----------

